# وراثه الخطيه



## absmatic (20 يونيو 2011)

*3*. وَامَّا ثَمَرُ الشَّجَرَةِ الَّتِي فِي وَسَطِ الْجَنَّةِ فَقَالَ اللهُ: لا تَاكُلا مِنْهُ وَلا تَمَسَّاهُ لِئَلَّا تَمُوتَا». التكوين 3 
*بإنسان واحد دخلت الخطيه  إلى العالم* وبالخطية الموت، وهكذا إجتاز الموت إلى جميع الناس إذ أخطأ الجميع"(رو5: 12).
*"لأنه كما فى آدم يموت الجميع، هكذا فى المسيح سيُحيا الجميع"* (1كو 15: 22).
الايه الاولي تبن ان الخطيه كانت بفعل ادم وحواء لعدم تنفيذ الامر الالهي  وكان العقاب  المستحق لان الله قدوس مترتب علي فعل المخالفه وعدم الامتثال للامر 
الايه الثانيه تبين ما جاء المسيح ليخلص الناس منه 
الايه الثالثه تبين ان الخطيه كانت بسبب شخص وان اتلخلاص منها كان بسبب واحد فقط وهو المسيح
ساطرح عدة تساؤلات اولا قبل طرح السؤال 
هل لو لم يفعل ادم الخطيه كان سيوجد نسل له لو كان لا فان خطة الله كانت تقضتي خروج ادم من الجنه وان كان نعم فما جزائنا ان نحمل خطيه ابانا  
التساؤل الثاني هل من العدل بخطيه شخص  تدان البشريه جميعا 
التساؤل الثالث اذا كان الكتاب المقدس يقر بان الخطيه سببها ادم والخلاص سببه المسيح الذي هو الله ذاته  الذي قدم نفسه ذبيحه فداء للبشر 
وكل ذلك تدبير الله قلماذالم يعصمنا الله من الخطيه بدلا عن هذه الخطه المرسومه 
تساؤلتي السابقه اصيغها في سؤال واحد وهو 
لماذا يدين الله البشر وهو الخالق العالم  بخطيه شخص  واحد ؟​


----------



## انت الفادي (20 يونيو 2011)

عزيزي.. اجابة سؤالك او تساؤلاتك كلها موجودة في هذا النص:
[Q-BIBLE]رومية  الأصحاح 5 العدد 12 مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ كَأَنَّمَا بِإِنْسَانٍ وَاحِدٍ  دَخَلَتِ الْخَطِيَّةُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ وَبِالْخَطِيَّةِ الْمَوْتُ  وَهَكَذَا اجْتَازَ الْمَوْتُ إِلَى جَمِيعِ النَّاسِ إِذْ أَخْطَأَ  الْجَمِيعُ.  [/Q-BIBLE]
اقرأه بتمعن و انت تفهم


----------



## absmatic (20 يونيو 2011)

انت الفادي قال:


> عزيزي.. اجابة سؤالك او تساؤلاتك كلها موجودة في هذا النص:
> [Q-BIBLE]رومية  الأصحاح 5 العدد 12 مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ كَأَنَّمَا بِإِنْسَانٍ وَاحِدٍ  دَخَلَتِ الْخَطِيَّةُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ وَبِالْخَطِيَّةِ الْمَوْتُ  وَهَكَذَا اجْتَازَ الْمَوْتُ إِلَى جَمِيعِ النَّاسِ إِذْ أَخْطَأَ  الْجَمِيعُ.  [/Q-BIBLE]
> اقرأه بتمعن و انت تفهم


ذا كان قصد حضرتك اذ اهطا الجميع ياريت تقولي لاني قريتها فلو فيها حديد ياريت توضحه


----------



## تيمو (20 يونيو 2011)

يا صديقي

المشكلة أن تبعيات هذه المعصية هي أيضاً ورثناها مع الطبيعة الساقطة ، ولذلك دخل الموت أيضاً للإنسان ، فأجرة الخطية موت ، والموت هو من دخل الإنسان بالإضافة للطبيعة الساقطة ..


----------



## absmatic (20 يونيو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> يا صديقي
> 
> المشكلة أن تبعيات هذه المعصية هي أيضاً ورثناها مع الطبيعة الساقطة ، ولذلك دخل الموت أيضاً للإنسان ، فأجرة الخطية موت ، والموت هو من دخل الإنسان بالإضافة للطبيعة الساقطة ..


ما ذا فعلناه نحن لنسحق وراثه المعصيه والطبيعه الساقطه  واجرتها التي الموت


----------



## تيمو (20 يونيو 2011)

absmatic قال:


> ما ذا فعلناه نحن لنسحق وراثه المعصيه والطبيعه الساقطه  واجرتها التي الموت



نحن نسل آدم وبالتالي من الطبيعي أن نرث عنه كل شيء


----------



## The Antiochian (20 يونيو 2011)

*لا تتوقف الفكرة عند الجميع أخطأ رغم أهميتها ، ولكن الموضوع أن الموت هو الذي اجتاز ، أي الطبيعة الخاطئة ، والجميع بدوره يخطئ .*

*بالتجسد واتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت قدم للبشرية ترياق لهذه الطبيعة ، هو المسيح ، كما أنه خلصنا من الموت .*



> هل لو لم يفعل ادم الخطيه كان سيوجد نسل له لو كان لا فان خطة الله كانت تقضتي خروج ادم من الجنه وان كان نعم فما جزائنا ان نحمل خطيه ابانا


*النسل غير مرتبط بالخطيئة .*



> التساؤل الثاني هل من العدل بخطيه شخص تدان البشريه جميعا


*لا يدان أحد بخطيئة الآخر ، الخطيئة هي تشويه إنسانيتنا ، والشفاء بالخلاص بالمسيح لنتمكن من العيش معه في فردوسه ، يمنح لنا بكل رحمة ، لا نحاسب على خطايا الآخرين ، ولا على ما تبنا عنه من خطايانا ، بل وأيضاً الرب عالم بظروف كل إنسان ومدى إدراكه لما يفعل .*



> التساؤل الثالث اذا كان الكتاب المقدس يقر بان الخطيه سببها ادم والخلاص سببه المسيح الذي هو الله ذاته الذي قدم نفسه ذبيحه فداء للبشر
> وكل ذلك تدبير الله قلماذالم يعصمنا الله من الخطيه بدلا عن هذه الخطه المرسومه


*الرب ترك للإنسان الحرية ، ولم يجبره على اتباعه أبداً ، أن يعصمنا عن الخطيئة يعني أن يجبرنا على قبوله والعيش معه ، وهذا غير ممكن .*
*الخطيئة لم تكن بسبب آدم ، وسببها إغواء الشيطان له ، ولكن من خلاله دخلت وتشوهت الطبيعة البشرية ، الجميع بدوره أخطأ ، المسيح أتى بالترياق ليخرجنا من دائرة الموت والخطئية التي لا تنتهي .*

*التعمق أكثر يحتاج لكثير من الثقافة المسيحية قبل الاستمرار .*
*يسوع يباركك أخي الحبيب .*


----------



## absmatic (20 يونيو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> نحن نسل آدم وبالتالي من الطبيعي أن نرث عنه كل شيء


لو كان ابي ذكي فهل من الطبيعي ان ارث ذكاءه ان كان ابي رجل تعقي وورع فهل من الطبيعي ان ارث ورعه ان كان عكس ذلك فهل من الطبيعي ان ارث ذلك منه


----------



## The Antiochian (20 يونيو 2011)

*أخي الحبيب ليس من الضروري أن ترث كل صفات والديك لكنك حتماً تأخذ طبيعتهما البشرية ، ألا توافقني ذلك ؟؟*


----------



## تيمو (20 يونيو 2011)

absmatic قال:


> لو كان ابي ذكي فهل من الطبيعي ان ارث ذكاءه ان كان ابي رجل تعقي وورع فهل من الطبيعي ان ارث ورعه ان كان عكس ذلك فهل من الطبيعي ان ارث ذلك منه



لا مش من الطبيعي أن ترث ذكاؤه ، ولكن الطبيعة الإنسانية متشابهة ألا تلاحظ أن جميع البشر يحملون ذات الطبيعة؟ ولكن ليس ذات الذكاء أو الأمراض؟ ذلك عائد أن آدم بدخول الخطية للعالم دخلت ذات الطبيعة للبشر


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 يونيو 2011)

انت الفادي قال:


> عزيزي.. اجابة سؤالك او تساؤلاتك كلها موجودة في هذا النص:
> [Q-BIBLE]رومية  الأصحاح 5 العدد 12 مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ كَأَنَّمَا بِإِنْسَانٍ وَاحِدٍ  دَخَلَتِ الْخَطِيَّةُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ وَبِالْخَطِيَّةِ الْمَوْتُ  وَهَكَذَا اجْتَازَ الْمَوْتُ إِلَى جَمِيعِ النَّاسِ إِذْ أَخْطَأَ  الْجَمِيعُ.  [/Q-BIBLE]
> اقرأه بتمعن و انت تفهم



+++++++++++++
ولزيادة توضيح معنى الآية للسائل ، نرجع لأصلها فى اللغة اليونانية

فالكلمة المترجمة : "إذ" ، هى فى أصلها : " ἐφ᾽ ᾧ" ، والتى معناها بكل دقة : "فبذلك"

فالمقصود من الآية أن الخطية دخلت من آدم لنسله ، فبذلك أصبح النسل كله خاطئ

وذلك يشبه أصل شجرة أُصيب بمرض جرثومى ، فبذلك ينتشر المرض إلى كل أغصانه

وكذلك أيضاً يشبه إنسان مصاب بفيروس - كالآيدز - فكل من يولد من هذا المصاب بالفيروس ، سيكون حاملاً له

إنه قانون الوراثة الذى يحكمنا ، شئنا أم أبينا


----------



## The Antiochian (20 يونيو 2011)

> إنه قانون الوراثة الذى يحكمنا ، شئنا أم أبينا


*إلى أن قدم الرب الشفاء محرراً إيانا من سلطان الخطيئة ، وواطئاً الموت بالموت ، وواهباً الحياة .*
*يسوع يباركك*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 يونيو 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *إلى أن قدم الرب الشفاء محرراً إيانا من سلطان الخطيئة ، وواطئاً الموت بالموت ، وواهباً الحياة .*
> *يسوع يباركك*



++++++++++++++

نعم ، بالحق قلت أخى الحبيب ، فأكملت نقص كلامى

*فبالولادة الجديدة صرنا خليقة جديدة ، لانرث فيها خطية آدم ، بل بر المسيح*

فهذه هى العطية الإلهية العظيمة التى يقدمها الله لنا ، لكل من يؤمن به ويطيعه


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (20 يونيو 2011)

> ساطرح عدة تساؤلات اولا قبل طرح السؤال



اسمحلي ارد عليك بتفصيل



> هل لو لم يفعل ادم الخطيه كان سيوجد نسل له



شئ طبيعي



> لو كان لا فان خطة الله كانت تقضتي خروج ادم من الجنه



مين اللي قال الكلام دا؟



> وان كان نعم فما جزائنا ان نحمل خطيه ابانا



نحن لم نحمل خطيئة آبائنا
نحن نحمل خطيئتنا نحن الخطاه
رومية الأصحاح 5 العدد 12 مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ كَأَنَّمَا بِإِنْسَانٍ وَاحِدٍ دَخَلَتِ الْخَطِيَّةُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ وَبِالْخَطِيَّةِ الْمَوْتُ وَهَكَذَا اجْتَازَ الْمَوْتُ إِلَى جَمِيعِ النَّاسِ إِذْ أَخْطَأَ الْجَمِيعُ.​


> التساؤل الثاني هل من العدل بخطيه شخص تدان البشريه جميعا



لا طبعا هذا ليس عدلا أبدًا
لكن أين حدث هذا؟

ففي الكتاب المقدس ، بخطية شخص ُأدين هذا الشخص
و بخطية الجميع - [ إِذْ أَخْطَأَ الْجَمِيعُ ] - ُأدينت البشرية جميعا



> التساؤل الثالث اذا كان الكتاب المقدس يقر بان الخطيه سببها ادم



الكتاب المقدس لا يقر بأن الخطية سببها آدم
الخطية سببها الشيطان

لكن الكتاب يقول أن الخطية دخلت للعالم من خلال آدم



> م والخلاص سببه المسيح



أيضًا الخلاص ليس سببه المسيح
الخلاص سببه محبة الله للانسان
لكن الخلاص تم من خلال المسيح



> قلماذالم يعصمنا الله من الخطيه



لأن بهذا سيلغي الله إرادتنا و حريتنا و اختيارنا
و نبقى مخلوق مسيّر مثل حيوانات الارض
فما الفرق اذًا بين الحيوان و الانسان؟



> بدلا عن هذه الخطه المرسومه



مفيش حاجة مرسومة أخي الحبيب
الخطية معلومة و ليست مرسومة



> لماذا يدين الله البشر وهو الخالق العالم بخطيه شخص واحد ؟



هذا كلام لم يحدث أبدًا ، لأن الله أدان البشر بخطيئة كل منهم [ إِذْ أَخْطَأَ الْجَمِيعُ ]



> ما ذا فعلناه نحن لنسحق وراثه المعصيه والطبيعه الساقطه واجرتها التي الموت



انت لم ترث الخطية
انت ورثت الطبيعة الفاسدة من والديك الذين ورثوها من آدم و حواء

و إجابة على سؤالك : ماذا فعلناه نحن ؟
الاجابة هي : انت لم تفعل شئ ، لكن هذا فعله أبواك فيك
و هذا من قانون الطبيعة
وهو ان أخطاء البعض تؤثر على الآخرين بشكل سلبي

يعني ممكن انت راجل مدخّن بكثرة ، و بتدخن في البيت
ابنك الصغير مش بيدخن ، لكن من تدخينك انت جاله سرطان
ذنبه ايه؟ << مذنبوش حاجة ، دا ذنبك انت



> ما ذا فعلناه نحن لنستحق وراثه المعصيه والطبيعه الساقطه واجرتها التي هي الموت



ُأجرتها الموت دا اذا كان مفيش خلاص من المسيح
لكن لأن اجرتها الموت ، فقد دفع المسيح هذه الأجرة ليعطيك حياه
و بالتالي أصلح الله خطأ الانسان
ياليتنا نستغل هذه الفرصة و نستثمرها ولا نهدرها



> لو كان ابي ذكي فهل من الطبيعي ان ارث ذكاءه ان كان ابي رجل تعقي وورع فهل من الطبيعي ان ارث ورعه ان كان عكس ذلك فهل من الطبيعي ان ارث ذلك منه



بترث منه بعض الصفات
و من آدم ورثنا طبيعة الجسد الفاسد
الذي فسد بالخطيئة
لاحظ هذه الآية
 التكوين الأصحاح 3 العدد 7 فَانْفَتَحَتْ اعْيُنُهُمَا *وَعَلِمَا انَّهُمَا عُرْيَانَان*ِ. فَخَاطَا اوْرَاقَ تِينٍ وَصَنَعَا لانْفُسِهِمَا مَازِرَ.​
هل مكانوش عريانين من قبل؟
كانوا عريانين ، و الدليل
 التكوين الأصحاح 2 العدد 25 وَكَانَا كِلاهُمَا عُرْيَانَيْنِ ادَمُ وَامْرَاتُهُ وَهُمَا لا يَخْجَلانِ.​
طيب اومال ايه اللي جد؟
اللي جد الفساد و الاحساس بالخجل و الخطيئة
10. فَقَالَ: «سَمِعْتُ صَوْتَكَ فِي الْجَنَّةِ فَخَشِيتُ لانِّي عُرْيَانٌ فَاخْتَبَاتُ».
11. فَقَالَ: «مَنْ اعْلَمَكَ انَّكَ عُرْيَانٌ؟ هَلْ اكَلْتَ مِنَ الشَّجَرَةِ الَّتِي اوْصَيْتُكَ انْ لا تَاكُلَ مِنْهَا؟»​
يارب تكون فكرتي وصلت بوضوح​


----------



## Critic (20 يونيو 2011)

*طيب لو اباك مصاب بمرض السكر قبل ولادتك لماذا ترث مرضه و ما ذنبك و من نلوم على هذا ؟!*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 يونيو 2011)

برغم كفاية ما قاله إخوتى الأحباء من كل الوجوه

ولكنى وجدت لى موضوعاً قديماً هنا فى منتدانا الحبيب هذا 

فأقدمه لعل فيه أى شيئ يفيد ، فى هذا الرابط :

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=35082


----------



## absmatic (20 يونيو 2011)

شكرا اخواني علي كل الردود اللي هتنافش فيها وياكم راي راي 
بس احب اقول ملحوظه مهمه جدا انا سالت سؤال والاجابه من عندكم ان وصلتني الاجابه  وفهمتها  بغير الطريق اللي قصدتموه فده خلاف صحي ولا يفسد  الجو الحواري البناء في القسم والمنتدي ومش لازم نوصل نقطه التقاء فانتم يكفيكم الاجابه بما تؤمنو به وليس مطلوب اكثر من ذلك 
وشكرا مقدما علي محاولاتكم الرد سؤالي  
واحب اذكركم بهذه الايه الجميله 
"_مُسْتَعِدِّينَ دَائِمًا لِمُجَاوَبَةِ كُلِّ_ مَنْ _يَسْأَلُكُمْ_ عَنْ سَبَبِ الرَّجَاءِ الَّذِي فِيكُمْ، _بِوَدَاعَةٍ وَخَوْفٍ_"


----------



## absmatic (20 يونيو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> نحن نسل آدم وبالتالي من الطبيعي أن نرث عنه كل شيء


نرث كل شيء معنوي وحسي وعضوي ومادي ونفسي 
اظن ان ده ينافي العلم مافيش وراثه مطلقه لا في صفات وراثيه عضويه ولا نفسيه من الطبيعي ان نرث خواص بيولوجيه اما ان تكون طبيعه الانسان الخطيه ويكون انتقال الخطيه بالوراثه فممكن نفند ده علميا خاصه في علم النفس والاجتماع ان كان وقتك يسمح بذلك


----------



## absmatic (20 يونيو 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *لا تتوقف الفكرة عند الجميع أخطأ رغم أهميتها ، ولكن الموضوع أن الموت هو الذي اجتاز ، أي الطبيعة الخاطئة ، والجميع بدوره يخطئ .*
> الموت الذي اجتاز انا ليا توقف عند العباره دي الموت لم يكن طبيعه بل اجناز لادم بسبب الخطيه والدليل قول الكتاب موتا تموت
> اذا بسب خطيه ادم كان هناك عقاب موجه له وهو الموت
> *والجميع بدوره يخطئ .
> ...


لكي مني كل التحيه علي تعبك في الرد


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 يونيو 2011)

absmatic قال:


> نرث كل شيء معنوي وحسي وعضوي ومادي ونفسي
> اظن ان ده ينافي العلم مافيش وراثه مطلقه لا في صفات وراثيه عضويه ولا نفسيه من الطبيعي ان نرث خواص بيولوجيه اما ان تكون طبيعه الانسان الخطيه ويكون انتقال الخطيه بالوراثه فممكن نفند ده علميا خاصه في علم النفس والاجتماع ان كان وقتك يسمح بذلك


سلام ونعمة 
*+ الدليل القاطع والأكيد لأن البشر ورثوا نتائج خطية آدم  من فساد الطبيعة الإنسانية أن جميع البشر يخطئون .
++ الوحيد الذى له الحق فى الإعتراض على وراثة نتائج الخطية الجدية هو من لم يخطئ أبد ا فيكون كلامة بالدليل والبرهان فهل من مولود من إمرأة ورجل يضع نفسه دليلا ليعلن أن مثله مثل آدم قبل السقوط فآدم قبل السقوط لم يفعل خطية واحدة .
+++عدم وجود هذا الإنسان مولود الرجل والمرأة المذكور أنفا هو أكبر دليل على وراثة كل الجنس البشرى نتائج الخطية الجدية.
*


----------



## absmatic (20 يونيو 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *أخي الحبيب ليس من الضروري أن ترث كل صفات والديك لكنك حتماً تأخذ طبيعتهما البشرية ، ألا توافقني ذلك ؟؟*


انا عندي اقتراح اخي انطاكي وهو ايه رايك نعرف معني المصطلخ طبيعه بشريه وان شوف هل الخطيه سلوك بشري ولا طبيعه بشريه ولا تندرج تحب ايه عشان نشوف اذا ينفع تنتقل بالوراثه او لا


----------



## absmatic (20 يونيو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> لا مش من الطبيعي أن ترث ذكاؤه ، ولكن الطبيعة الإنسانية متشابهة ألا تلاحظ أن جميع البشر يحملون ذات الطبيعة؟ ولكن ليس ذات الذكاء أو الأمراض؟ ذلك عائد أن آدم بدخول الخطية للعالم دخلت ذات الطبيعة للبشر


يعني ايه طبيعه بشريه ؟


----------



## absmatic (20 يونيو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> +++++++++++++
> ولزيادة توضيح معنى الآية للسائل ، نرجع لأصلها فى اللغة اليونانية
> 
> فالكلمة المترجمة : "إذ" ، هى فى أصلها : " ἐφ᾽ ᾧ" ، والتى معناها بكل دقة : "فبذلك"
> ...


انا قريت الايه جيد جدا وسؤالي عن كيفيه دخول الخطيئه لينا وتحت لم نقم باعمل خاطئه اصلا


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 يونيو 2011)

الخطية دخلت فى آدم وحواء ، مثل الجرثومة ، وكأنها أصبحت جزءاً من موروثاتهما الجينية (كتعبير تقريبى طبعاً) وهكذا إنتقلت إلى كل نسلهما

وهو نفس المكتوب :

بمعصية الواحد جُعل الكثيرون خطاة رو5: 19

ولذلك قال داود النبى : بالخطية حيلت بى أمى 

+++++++++ رجاء الإطلاع على الموضوع الذى أعطيت رابطه فى مداخلتى السابقة ، لأن فيها معلومات أكثر عن هذه النقطة بالذات


----------



## absmatic (20 يونيو 2011)

ملحوظه رودي  باللون الازرق ومافي باقي الرد هو رد الاخ ابن المسيح  261


ساطرح عدة تساؤلات اولا قبل طرح السؤال 

اسمحلي ارد عليك بتفصيل
شكرا لحضرتك 

هل لو لم يفعل ادم الخطيه كان سيوجد نسل له 

شئ طبيعي 
اذاي حضرتك شيء طبيعي اذا كان ادم وحواء فهمو انهم  عريانين لما قعلو الخطيه ياريت تقرا تفسير القس تادرس يعقوب ملطي وشف كاتب  ايه وراي الاباء الاولين في الكنيسه  وبعدها ممكن نتنافش في النقطه دي ان  امكن 

لو كان لا فان خطة الله كانت تقضتي خروج ادم من الجنه 
مين اللي قال الكلام دا؟
برضو معلش   استحملني اخي الكريم  ياريت ترجع لتفسير واراء الاباء الاولين وانا ممكن اجيب لك ارائهم بس الوقت حاليا لا يسعف 

 وان كان نعم فما جزائنا ان نحمل خطيه ابانا 

نحن لم نحمل خطيئة آبائنا
 نحن نحمل خطيئتنا نحن الخطاه
الطفل الذي يموت عن شهرين ماهي خطيته رومية  الأصحاح 5 العدد 12 مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ كَأَنَّمَا بِإِنْسَانٍ وَاحِدٍ  دَخَلَتِ الْخَطِيَّةُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ وَبِالْخَطِيَّةِ الْمَوْتُ  وَهَكَذَا اجْتَازَ الْمَوْتُ إِلَى جَمِيعِ النَّاسِ إِذْ أَخْطَأَ الْجَمِيع​
التساؤل الثاني هل من العدل بخطيه شخص تدان البشريه جميعا 


لا طبعا هذا ليس عدلا أبدًا
 لكن أين حدث هذا؟
اليس بحطيه  ادم حرمنا من الفردوس  وكان عقابا للبشريه هو الموت ؟

 ففي الكتاب المقدس ، بخطية شخص ُأدين هذا الشخص
 و بخطية الجميع - [ إِذْ أَخْطَأَ الْجَمِيعُ ] - ُأدينت البشرية جميعا

التساؤل الثالث اذا كان الكتاب المقدس يقر بان الخطيه سببها ادم  

الكتاب المقدس لا يقر بأن الخطية سببها آدم
 الخطية سببها الشيطان

 لكن الكتاب يقول أن الخطية دخلت للعالم من خلال آدم
 في رد سابق علي اخي الانطاكي اوضحت اني اقصد ان الحطيه ارتكبها ادم  وكان العقاب لارتكاب ادم الخطيه 

م والخلاص سببه المسيح  

أيضًا الخلاص ليس سببه المسيح
 الخلاص سببه محبة الله للانسان
 لكن الخلاص تم من خلال المسيح
هذا ما كنت اقصده 

 قلماذالم يعصمنا الله من الخطيه 

لأن بهذا سيلغي الله إرادتنا و حريتنا و اختيارنا
 و نبقى مخلوق مسيّر مثل حيوانات الارض
 فما الفرق اذًا بين الحيوان و الانسان؟
 وايضا  هذه الحريه وانا بمجرد ولادتي احمل عقوبه لجريمه لم ارتكبها بعد وارسل الله المسيح لكي يخلصني من هذه الجريمه 

بدلا عن هذه الخطه المرسومه 

مفيش حاجة مرسومة أخي الحبيب
 الخطية معلومة و ليست مرسومة
انا لا  اقصد الخطيه هنا لقد اسات فهمي انا اتكلم عن  ارتكاب ادم للخطيه وخروجه من الجنه ثم بعد ذلك ارسال المسيح ليكي  يصلب  ويخلص البشريه هذه هي الخطه التي اقصدها 


لماذا يدين الله البشر وهو الخالق العالم بخطيه شخص واحد ؟ 


هذا كلام لم يحدث أبدًا ، لأن الله أدان البشر بخطيئة كل منهم [ إِذْ أَخْطَأَ الْجَمِيعُ ]
اكرر هذا حكم سابق عن افعال لم ترتكب بعد 


ما ذا فعلناه نحن لنسحق وراثه المعصيه والطبيعه الساقطه واجرتها التي الموت 


انت لم ترث الخطية
 انت ورثت الطبيعة الفاسدة من والديك الذين ورثوها من آدم و حواء

 و إجابة على سؤالك : ماذا فعلناه نحن ؟
 الاجابة هي : انت لم تفعل شئ، لكن هذا فعله أبواك فيك 
اظن انك بكده بتاكد كلامي او انتظر توضيح منك 
 و هذا من قانون الطبيعة
 وهو ان أخطاء البعض تؤثر على الآخرين بشكل سلبي

 يعني ممكن انت راجل مدخّن بكثرة ، و بتدخن في البيت
 ابنك الصغير مش بيدخن ، لكن من تدخينك انت جاله سرطان
 ذنبه ايه؟ << مذنبوش حاجة ، دا ذنبك انت





ما ذا فعلناه نحن لنستحق وراثه المعصيه والطبيعه الساقطه واجرتها التي هي الموت 


ُأجرتها الموت دا اذا كان مفيش خلاص من المسيح
 لكن لأن اجرتها الموت ، فقد دفع المسيح هذه الأجرة ليعطيك حياه 
 و بالتالي أصلح الله خطأ الانسان
 ياليتنا نستغل هذه الفرصة و نستثمرها ولا نهدرها
اظن ان لم اكن مخطئ وان كنت مخطئ  تصححلي اني الكلام ده ممكن نناقشه فيموضوع الصلب والفداء 





لو كان ابي ذكي فهل من الطبيعي ان ارث ذكاءه ان كان  ابي رجل تعقي وورع فهل من الطبيعي ان ارث ورعه ان كان عكس ذلك فهل من  الطبيعي ان ارث ذلك منه 


بترث منه بعض الصفات
وده اللي بقوله اني مش اي صفات ممكن تورث 
 و من آدم ورثنا طبيعة الجسد الفاسد
 الذي فسد بالخطيئة
 لاحظ هذه الآية التكوين الأصحاح 3 العدد 7 فَانْفَتَحَتْ اعْيُنُهُمَا *وَعَلِمَا انَّهُمَا عُرْيَانَان*ِ. فَخَاطَا اوْرَاقَ تِينٍ وَصَنَعَا لانْفُسِهِمَا مَازِرَ.

 علي فكره دي الايه اللي هتلاقي في تفسيرها  الاباء فهمو ان الشهوه  والتناسل لم يكونو معروفين الا بالخروج من الجنه رد علي تعليق سابق ليك
​هل مكانوش عريانين من قبل؟
 كانوا عريانين ، و الدليل التكوين الأصحاح 2 العدد 25 وَكَانَا كِلاهُمَا عُرْيَانَيْنِ ادَمُ وَامْرَاتُهُ وَهُمَا لا يَخْجَلانِ.​طيب اومال ايه اللي جد؟
 اللي جد الفساد و الاحساس بالخجل و الخطيئة10. فَقَالَ: «سَمِعْتُ صَوْتَكَ فِي الْجَنَّةِ فَخَشِيتُ لانِّي عُرْيَانٌ فَاخْتَبَاتُ».
11. فَقَالَ: «مَنْ اعْلَمَكَ انَّكَ عُرْيَانٌ؟ هَلْ اكَلْتَ مِنَ الشَّجَرَةِ الَّتِي اوْصَيْتُكَ انْ لا تَاكُلَ مِنْهَا؟»​يارب تكون فكرتي وصلت بوضوح
بجد ربنا يعوض تعبك عن رودوك اللي وضح انك  بذلت مجهود للرد شكرا لمحبتك اخي الكريم 
ملحوظه رودي  باللون الازرق ومافي باقي الرد هو رد الاخ ابن المسيح 261


----------



## absmatic (20 يونيو 2011)

Critic قال:


> *طيب لو اباك مصاب بمرض السكر قبل ولادتك لماذا ترث مرضه و ما ذنبك و من نلوم على هذا ؟!*


 ما احنا قلنا في رد سابق ان الاشياء العضويه في وراثتها غير النفسيه وده اليل هيحدده ليا مفهوم الطبيعه البشريه اللي شايفه بيتكرر كتير في سياق الموضوع


----------



## absmatic (20 يونيو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> برغم كفاية ما قاله إخوتى الأحباء من كل الوجوه
> 
> ولكنى وجدت لى موضوعاً قديماً هنا فى منتدانا الحبيب هذا
> 
> ...


حضرنك لو شايف ردود الاخوه الاعضاء تكفي فانا شايفها  بالنسبه لي كسائل لا تكفي ولكن من خقكم كمجيبين ان تكتفو بهذه الاجابات ان رايتك ذلك 
شكرا ليك علي الرابط بعد الانتهاء من الرودو علي الاخوه ساقوم بقرائته


----------



## absmatic (20 يونيو 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> *+ الدليل القاطع والأكيد لأن البشر ورثوا نتائج خطية آدم  من فساد الطبيعة الإنسانية أن جميع البشر يخطئون .
> ++ الوحيد الذى له الحق فى الإعتراض على وراثة نتائج الخطية الجدية هو من لم يخطئ أبد ا فيكون كلامة بالدليل والبرهان فهل من مولود من إمرأة ورجل يضع نفسه دليلا ليعلن أن مثله مثل آدم قبل السقوط فآدم قبل السقوط لم يفعل خطية واحدة .
> +++عدم وجود هذا الإنسان مولود الرجل والمرأة المذكور أنفا هو أكبر دليل على وراثة كل الجنس البشرى نتائج الخطية الجدية.
> *


الطفل الصغير الذي لم يكمل الا ايام معدوده  هل اخطا وان لم يكن اخطا قلماذا اخذ عقوبه الموت


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 يونيو 2011)

موضوع الوراثة العضوية والنفسية ليست هى محل دراساتنا ، بل إننا نأخذها كمجرد تشبيه فقط 

++ كما أن موضوع الوراثة يمتد لأشياء أخرى غير الجسمية والمرضية ، فقد قرأت بحثاً ( كان ذلك من سنين عديدة ولا أملك المرجع ولكنى أقوله بأمانة ) عن توريث الطباع أيضاً ، وكان البحث عن توريث الميول الإجرامية بالتحديد أو الشراسة ، وكانوا قد فصلوا مواليد بعض المجرمين العتاة ، وربوهم عن أهلهم ، لضمان عدم نقل الشراسة بالتربية 

فلعل المختصين فى هذه المجالات يقدمون لنا ما هو حديث فى هذا المجال

++++++++ ولكن فى جميع الأحوال ، فنحن نقدم أمثلة تقريبية فقط ، فليس المرض خطية ولا الخطية مرض ، ولكننا نستخدم التشبيهات لتقريب الأفكار للأذهان فقط


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 يونيو 2011)

absmatic قال:


> الطفل الصغير الذي لم يكمل الا ايام معدوده  هل اخطا وان لم يكن اخطا قلماذا اخذ عقوبه الموت


ا*لطفل الصغير لم يخطئ فى ذاته لكنه وارثا لطبيعة الخطية التى ما تلبث أن تظهر بمجرد إدراكه لماحولة وتظهر فى بدايتها فى خطية الغضب وغيرها تدريجيا ..
بالنسبة لوضع الأطفال الذين يموتون دون عماد هو أمر فى معرفة الله وحده .
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 يونيو 2011)

absmatic قال:


> الطفل الصغير الذي لم يكمل الا ايام معدوده  هل اخطا وان لم يكن اخطا قلماذا اخذ عقوبه الموت



++++++++

لأنه ورث الخطية وورث عقوبتها معها


----------



## absmatic (20 يونيو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> موضوع الوراثة العضوية والنفسية ليست هى محل دراساتنا ، بل إننا نأخذها كمجرد تشبيه فقط
> تماااااااااام استاذ مكرم انا متفق معك مليون في المائه علي هذه النقطه لان اغلب العضاء بيحتجو بيها وانا كنت بحاول اوصل انها ليست مقياس
> 
> ++ كما أن موضوع الوراثة يمتد لأشياء أخرى غير الجسمية والمرضية ، فقد قرأت بحثاً
> ...


 لك تحياتي اخي مكرم


----------



## apostle.paul (20 يونيو 2011)

> *نرث كل شيء معنوي وحسي وعضوي ومادي ونفسي
> اظن ان ده ينافي العلم مافيش وراثه مطلقه لا في صفات وراثيه عضويه ولا نفسيه من الطبيعي ان نرث خواص بيولوجيه اما ان تكون طبيعه الانسان الخطيه ويكون انتقال الخطيه بالوراثه فممكن نفند ده علميا خاصه في علم النفس والاجتماع ان كان وقتك يسمح بذلك*


*يا عزيزى الفاضل 
مصطلح وراثة الخطية هوضحهولك بشئ من التفصيل 
قانون الوراثة يتحتم على ان كل من يخرج من صلب شئ يحمل صفاته 
فلو امى مريضة بمرض جسدى وهى حامل فيا هينتقل لى المرض دون اى ذنب 
وليس فقط العيوب الجسدية بل فى علم السايكرتك والنفسية وجدوا ان الابناء يشبهوا ابائهم فى صفاتهم النفسية بدرجة كبيرة
حتى فى لغتنا الدارجة لما بنلاقى ابن عصبى غالبا بيكون مشابه لابوه او امه ونقول دا طالع لابوه عصبى زيه
فحتى النفسية هناك دراسات بتؤكد ان الصفات النفسية بتتنقل بالوراثة من الاباء للابناء 
بعيدا عن هذا وذاك بالنسبة للمرض الروحى وهو الخطية 
يعنى ايه انتقلت الخطية من ادم لكل البشرية
هل يوجد كروموسومات للروح والخطية ليها جين وبينتقل للانسان؟؟
علميا لا يوجد شئ اسمه الروح 
لكن ايمانيا نحن مؤمنين بان الانسان يحيا بنسمة الله (الروح الانسانية)
ونسمة الله خرجت من القدوس الذى بلا عيب ولا خطية
ولا احد يعرف كيفية انتقال تلك النسمة الروحية التى بها يحيا الانسان من ادم وحواء لانسالهم الى اخر الدهور 
كيف انتقلت الى او اليك او الى  اى بشر
لا اعرف ولا احد يعرف كيفيتها
لكن نعرف شئ واحد انى مش مجرد جسد فقط لكن روحى ساكنة فيا
 مصطلح انتقال الخطية وورثاته هو مصطلح روحى لا ينتمى للعلم اطلاقا
لان العلم لا يعترف بالروح كمحرك اساسى للكيان الانسانى 
   هذا المصطلح الروحى يقصد بيه ان بعد سقوط ادم عرف الانسان الشر والخطية  واصبحت روحه ملوثة بالخطية و الميل للشر وهكذا انتقل لكل ابناء ادم فساد ارواحهم وميلهم للشر وللخطية لاننا كلنا من صلب ادم 
الوحيد الذى روحه لم تكن من البشر هو يسوع لان روحه اتت مباشرة من روح الله القدوس ففيه اعاد خلقة ارواحنا من جديد 
*


----------



## absmatic (20 يونيو 2011)

ممكن استاذن الساده الافاضل مكرم وشمس الحق وسمعان ان استاذن واكمل المناقشه  علي ردودهم في وقت لاحق اعلم اني السائل واني من يجب ان ينتظر ولكن اطمع في كرم اخلاقهم ان لا يغضبو من خروجي الان علي وعد باكمال المناقشه الشيقه معهم حتي تكتمل استفادتي


----------



## absmatic (20 يونيو 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> ا*لطفل الصغير لم يخطئ فى ذاته
> ما دام لم يخطئ فلماذا يحمل ذنب شسء لم يفعله
> لكنه وارثا لطبيعة الخطية التى ما تلبث أن تظهر بمجرد إدراكه  اذا  عندما يدرك يستحق الموت اما قبل الادراك فلما الموت
> لماحولة وتظهر فى بدايتها فى خطية الغضب وغيرها تدريجيا ..
> ...



شكرا لحضرتك


----------



## absmatic (20 يونيو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> ++++++++
> 
> لأنه ورث الخطية وورث عقوبتها معها


 استاذ مكرم ما احنا من الصبح بنتكلم ازاي يرث الخطيه وهو لم يفعلها فيرث عقوبتها ايضا


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (20 يونيو 2011)

> ملحوظه رودي باللون الازرق ومافي باقي الرد هو رد الاخ ابن المسيح




ممكن تستخدم نظام الاقتباس عن طريق هذه الايقونة من المحرر 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




و ياريت تستخدم نوع آخر من الخطوط مثل Arial , Tahome يكون افضل و اريح للعين




> اذاي حضرتك شيء طبيعي اذا كان ادم وحواء فهمو انهم عريانين لما قعلو الخطيه ياريت تقرا تفسير القس تادرس يعقوب ملطي وشف كاتب ايه وراي الاباء الاولين في الكنيسه وبعدها ممكن نتنافش في النقطه دي ان امكن


 
قريته
و مش عارف ايه علاقة دا بهذه النقطة
و مش عارف اين اختلاف كلامهم عن كلامي؟




> برضو معلش استحملني اخي الكريم ياريت ترجع لتفسير واراء الاباء الاولين وانا ممكن اجيب لك ارائهم بس الوقت حاليا لا يسعف


طيب ياريت تجيبلي آرائهم ، و انا في انتظارك




> الطفل الذي يموت عن شهرين ماهي خطيته


 
لا خطيئة له





> ففي الكتاب المقدس ، بخطية شخص ُأدين هذا الشخص





> و بخطية الجميع - [ إِذْ أَخْطَأَ الْجَمِيعُ ] - ُأدينت البشرية جميعا


 
مظبوط
كل شخص يدان حسب خطيئته هو




> في رد سابق علي اخي الانطاكي اوضحت اني اقصد ان الحطيه ارتكبها ادم وكان العقاب لارتكاب ادم الخطيه


 
تمام ، انا مقريتش كل الردود




> وايضا هذه الحريه وانا بمجرد ولادتي احمل عقوبه لجريمه لم ارتكبها بعد وارسل الله المسيح لكي يخلصني من هذه الجريمه


 
مين قال انه بمجرد ولادتك تحمل عقوبة لأي جريمة اصلا؟
بمجرد ولادتك لا تحمل أي عقوبة لأي جريمة يا عزيزي




> اكرر هذا حكم سابق عن افعال لم ترتكب بعد


 
الحكم ليس سابق اصلا لأنه لم يصدر يا عزيزي
فالحكم آخر الجسلة كما تقول المحكمة
الحكم سيكون يوم الدينونة
و بالتالي الحكم ليس سابقا لأفعال لم ترتكب




> و إجابة على سؤالك : ماذا فعلناه نحن ؟





> الاجابة هي : انت لم تفعل شئ، لكن هذا فعله أبواك فيك
> اظن انك بكده بتاكد كلامي او انتظر توضيح منك


 
يا عزيزي هذا فعله أبواك هو الطبيعة الفاسدة التي ورثتها منهم
هم اصحاب التأثير و الفعل في توريث هذه الطبيعة الفاسدة
أما الخطيئة فلم ترثها من الاساس

و بالتالي هناك فرق
فإن وراثة طبيعة الخطيئة هو قانون الطبيعة
أما وراثة الخطيئة التي لم ارتكبها ، و الحساب على جريمة ارتكبها أبويا ، فهذا ظلم
لم يققرّه الكتاب المقدس




> ما ذا فعلناه نحن لنستحق وراثه المعصيه والطبيعه الساقطه واجرتها التي هي الموت


 
زي ما قلتلك
انت لم تفعل شئ لترث الطبيعة الفاسدة
أبوك هو السبب في توريثك هذه الطبيعة

و هذا قانون الكون ، وهو تأثير الناس في الآخرين كما قلت لك

لكنك لن تحاسب على خطايا والدك ، بل على خطاياك انت




> اظن ان لم اكن مخطئ وان كنت مخطئ تصححلي اني الكلام ده ممكن نناقشه فيموضوع الصلب والفداء


 
مش فاهم المطلوب




> وده اللي بقوله اني مش اي صفات ممكن تورث


 
طيب من الحاجات اللي قانون الطبيعة يجعلك ترثها ، هي وراثة الطبيعة البشرية للانسان
و بالتالي انت ترث الطبيعة البشرية الفاسدة

ولا ترث الخطية
بل انت ترتكب الخطية




> بجد ربنا يعوض تعبك عن رودوك اللي وضح انك بذلت مجهود للرد شكرا لمحبتك اخي الكريم


 
عفوا
ياريت تسأل تاني في النقط التي لم تصلك بوضوح
و ياريت تسمع نصيحتي بخصوص الخطوط


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (20 يونيو 2011)

absmatic قال:


> الطفل الصغير الذي لم يكمل الا ايام معدوده  هل اخطا وان لم يكن اخطا قلماذا اخذ عقوبه الموت



من قال لك ان الطفل الذي لم يخطئ يأخذ عقوبة الموت؟


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (20 يونيو 2011)

إنجيل متى - الإصحاح 19
13. حِينَئِذٍ قُدِّمَ إِلَيْهِ أَوْلاَدٌ لِكَيْ يَضَعَ يَدَيْهِ عَلَيْهِمْ وَيُصَلِّيَ فَانْتَهَرَهُمُ التَّلاَمِيذُ.
14. أَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَقَالَ: «دَعُوا الأَوْلاَدَ يَأْتُونَ إِلَيَّ وَلاَ تَمْنَعُوهُمْ لأَنَّ لِمِثْلِ هَؤُلاَءِ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ».
15. فَوَضَعَ يَدَيْهِ عَلَيْهِمْ. وَمَضَى مِنْ هُنَاكَ.


----------



## absmatic (20 يونيو 2011)

شمس الحق قال:


> *يا عزيزى الفاضل
> مصطلح وراثة الخطية هوضحهولك بشئ من التفصيل
> قانون الوراثة يتحتم على ان كل من يخرج من صلب شئ يحمل صفاته
> مش كلها
> ...


بغض النظر عن الاختلاف او الاتفاق في الاجابات الي انه من الواجب ان اشكرك علي محهودك في الاجابه ومحاوله ايصال معلومه بشكل صحيح 
لك مني كل الشكر


----------



## apostle.paul (20 يونيو 2011)

> *مشي بس السؤال ازاي انتقلت وايه ذنبي في اني بذنب ابي  احاسب والقي جزاء خطيه ارتكبها هو يعني بنرجع مكان ما كنا
> *


*ياعزيزى انت مش هتتحاسب على خطية ابوك
انت هتتحاسب على خطاياك انت 
هو ارتكب خطية وادان عليها 
لكن انت لن تتدان على خطية لم تتركبها 
لكن لانه هو ابوك انت جواك طبيعة ميالة للشر وهتقع فى الشر 
وما انت ترتكبه بطبيعتك الميالة للشر هو اللى انت هتتحاسب عليه
وسؤالى لحضرتك
هل تعرف كيفية انتقال الروح الانسانية من الاباء للابناء؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*​


----------



## absmatic (20 يونيو 2011)

Jesus Son 261 قال:


> ممكن تستخدم نظام الاقتباس عن طريق هذه الايقونة من المحرر
> 
> 
> 
> ...


شكرا للاهتمام


----------



## absmatic (20 يونيو 2011)

Jesus Son 261 قال:


> من قال لك ان الطفل الذي لم يخطئ يأخذ عقوبة الموت؟


 امال الطفل ايه بيحصله 
متوقع اجابه وفي انتظارها للرد


----------



## The Antiochian (20 يونيو 2011)

*



الموت الذي اجتاز انا ليا توقف عند العباره دي الموت لم يكن طبيعه بل اجناز لادم بسبب الخطيه والدليل قول الكتاب موتا تموت 
اذا بسب خطيه ادم كان هناك عقاب موجه له وهو الموت

أنقر للتوسيع...

جميل .





واما القول بان الكل مخطئ انت مش معايا ان ده حكم مسبق واذا كان الانسان مخير فلماذا لا يترتب الجزاء علي العمل ان اخطات استحق الموت وان لم اخطئ فانا في الحياه 
الطفل الرضيع ماهي خطيته لكي يموت ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

أخي الحبيب ، بشأن الحكم المسبق ، هناك تعبير لاهوتي غاية في الدقة والعمق يقول "آدم مات لأنه أخطأ ، ونحن نخطئ لأننا نموت" ، بمعنى لأننا وارثون للطبيعة القابلة لارتكاب الأخطاء والتوبة عن هذه الأخطاء .

أما بشأن الطفل الرضيع ، فبعد المسيح أصبح الموت مجرد انتقال وتحررنا من سلطان الموت الحقيقي الذي هو الحرمان من الملكوت والبعد عن الرب .




			يعني الخطيه مش مش جينات وراثيه عشان تنتقل بالوراثه العضويه هي طبيعه زي التنفس مثلا والاكل والشرب اذا كان ده قصدك ياريت تقولي عاشن نكمل نقاش في النقطه دي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أخي الحبيب ما قلته أنا أن النسل غير مرتبط بالخطيئة وليس الخطيئة غير مرتبطة بالنسل .
ما أقصده بالنسل غير مرتبط بالخطيئة أن الرب منذ خلق الإنسان أوصاه بالإثمار والتكاثر وملئ الأرض .





ممكن تفهمني ازاي النقطه دي تتفق وهناك عقاب مسبق علي اعمالي وهو الموت ولكي اتخلص من هذا العقاب ارسل للارض من يفديهم من عقوبه لم يكن لهم اي ذنب فيها

أنقر للتوسيع...

رغم تشوه الطبيعة واستحقاق الموت ، بالمسيح يحصل الشفاء ، ويكون الموت مجرد انتقال للأجمل والأفضل .
لم يعد الموت عقوبة ، بل صار انتقالاً ، يكون لكل إنسان بحسب أفعاله ، وهو رحمة من الرب كي لا يخلد الشر (كما يقول أحد القديسين) .





اسف اذا كنت استخدمت تعبير يؤدي الي فهم ان ادم سبب الخطيئه بس انا قصدي اني ادم هو من ارتكب الخطيئه والعقاب لحقه 

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا داعي للاعتذار أخي الغالي ، نعم معك حق ، ولكن آدم شوّه الطبيعة الإنسانية ، وبدوره الإنسان يرث ذلك ويستمر في الخطيئة ، ولا يكون الشفاء إلا بالمسيح وبدم المسيح .
يسوع يباركك*


----------



## The Antiochian (20 يونيو 2011)

> امال الطفل ايه بيحصله
> متوقع اجابه وفي انتظارها للرد


*يقول الرب يسوع : دعوا الأولاد يأتون إلي ولا تمنعوهم لأن لمثل هؤلاء ملكوت السموات .*
*الموت لدينا لا يعني ما يعنيه بعيداً عن المسيحية ، فالموت لدينا هو الانفصال عن الرب .*


----------



## Critic (20 يونيو 2011)

*



مشي بس السؤال ازاي انتقلت وايه ذنبي في اني بذنب ابي احاسب والقي جزاء خطيه ارتكبها هو يعني بنرجع مكان ما كنا

أنقر للتوسيع...

**اخ absmatic*
*انت فعلا ملكش ذنب و دى غلطة و ذنب ادم*
*و بعدها الجميع اخطئوا نتيجة خط ادم*
*انت مرضت مرض ملكش يد في نشأته و جه المسيح قدملك الشفاء ببلاش انه مات عنك و هو برئ ملوش ذنب هو كمان (عمل كدة فقط من اجل محبته ليك لم يشأ ان يتركك فى فسادك)*

*وَلكِنَّ اللهَ بَيَّنَ مَحَبَّتَهُ لَنَا، لأَنَّهُ وَنَحْنُ بَعْدُ خُطَاةٌ مَاتَ الْمَسِيحُ لأَجْلِنَا.(رومية 5 : 8)*
*عَالِمِينَ هذَا: أَنَّ إِنْسَانَنَا الْعَتِيقَ قَدْ صُلِبَ مَعَهُ لِيُبْطَلَ جَسَدُ الْخَطِيَّةِ، كَيْ لاَ نَعُودَ نُسْتَعْبَدُ أَيْضًا لِلْخَطِيَّةِ. (رومية 6 : 6)*
*فَإِنَّ الْخَطِيَّةَ لَنْ تَسُودَكُمْ، لأَنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ بَلْ تَحْتَ النِّعْمَةِ. (رومية 6 : 14)*

*علشان كدة جه المسيح فداك مجانا و بكدة تحقق العدل*
*مُتَبَرِّرِينَ مَجَّانًا* بِنِعْمَتِهِ بِالْفِدَاءِ الَّذِي بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ (رومية 3 : 24)

*حاليا المشكلة مشكلة انك مش قابل العلاج*

*انصحك بقراءة رسالة رومية و خاصة الاصحاح السادس من هنا :*
http://st-takla.org/Bibles/BibleSearch/showChapter.php?book=55&chapter=6&q=%D8%AA%D8%B3%D9%88%D8%AF%D9%83%D9%85


----------



## absmatic (21 يونيو 2011)

شكرا للاخوه الاعضاء الذي شاركو بالردود في هذا الموضوع 
ربنا يعوض تعبهم خير لكني لم استفد مطلقا وحصل لي تشتيت وشعرت بتنافض في الاجابات  وكنت سوف اطرح ردا اوضح هذا التضاد في الاجابات بين عضو واخر 
اخير وليس اخرا عدم وصول الاجابه  لا يعني عدم اخترامي وتقديري للمجهود المبذول من الاعضاء وقد يكون سبب ذلك هو عدم قدرتي انا علي الفهم او الاستعياب 
تنتهي مشاركتي في هذا الموضوع لاحساسي اننا سندور في حلقه مفرغه 
اخيرا شكري وتقديري واحترامي لكل من شارك في هذا الموضوع  وااسف لعدم قدرتي علي الاستفاده من ردودهم


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (21 يونيو 2011)

absmatic قال:


> شكرا للاخوه الاعضاء الذي شاركو بالردود في هذا الموضوع
> ربنا يعوض تعبهم خير لكني لم استفد مطلقا وحصل لي تشتيت وشعرت بتنافض في الاجابات  وكنت سوف اطرح ردا اوضح هذا التضاد في الاجابات بين عضو واخر
> اخير وليس اخرا عدم وصول الاجابه  لا يعني عدم اخترامي وتقديري للمجهود المبذول من الاعضاء وقد يكون سبب ذلك هو عدم قدرتي انا علي الفهم او الاستعياب
> تنتهي مشاركتي في هذا الموضوع لاحساسي اننا سندور في حلقه مفرغه
> اخيرا شكري وتقديري واحترامي لكل من شارك في هذا الموضوع  وااسف لعدم قدرتي علي الاستفاده من ردودهم



بص طيب هبسطهالك عشان تفهم فين التناقض اللي انت شايفه في ردود الاخوة

في بعض الناس بتقولك انك محروم من الفردوس بسبب آدم
و ناس بتقول مش بسبب آدم

انا هفهمك

آدم أخطأ ، فسدت طبيعة آدم ، ورثنا هذا الفساد عن آدم ، أخطأنا نحن

اذًا خطية آدم مسؤولة بشكل غير مباشر عن اننا انحرمنا من الفردوس
بس احنا متحرمناش عقابا على خطيئة آدم ، بل على خطيئتنا نحن ، اللي سببها آدم

يعني آدم تسبب لنا في اننا نكون خطاه ، و بما اننا خطاه فالعقاب يقع علينا
لكن العقاب لا يقع علينا بسبب ما ارتكبه آدم من خطية
بل بسبب ما ارتكبناه نحن

----------------

هديلك مثل

والدك في البيت بيدخن كتير
انت راجل مبتدخنش
بس صدرك وجعك من كثرة التدخين

روحت المدرسة : المدرسة بتقول : اللي هيكح ، هطلعه برة
انت كحيت بسبب ان ابوك بيدخن و صدرك واجعك منه

هي طردتك
طردتك عشان كحيت (دا ذنب ابوك) مش متخلفين
لكن ماطردتكش عشان ابوك بيدخن 

وصلت؟

يعني الاختلاف ليس في (مسؤولية آدم عن خطيئتنا من عدمه) بل في (كيفية هذه المسؤولية)

اتمنى تكون فهمت بوضوح
لو مفهمتش و اتلخبطت
ياريت تسأل من جديد و انا مش هجاوب عشان ملخبطكش


----------



## The Antiochian (21 يونيو 2011)

*أخي الحبيب jesus son أعتقد أن شرحك في الجزء الأول من المشاركة السابقة متميز جداً ويوضح الكثير ، ولكن لي تحفظ على مثال التدخين ، فهو يجعله مظلوم أكثر من الواقع .*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (21 يونيو 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *أخي الحبيب jesus son أعتقد أن شرحك في الجزء الأول من المشاركة السابقة متميز جداً ويوضح الكثير ، ولكن لي تحفظ على مثال التدخين ، فهو يجعله مظلوم أكثر من الواقع .*



معلش يا كَبير
دا مجرد مثال ، و أكيد لا يوضح المقصود بنسبة 100 %


----------



## absmatic (22 يونيو 2011)

*الخطيه وجزائها في المسيحيه*

سالت في سموضوع سابق عن الخطيه ووراثتها ولم اصل لاجابه محدده رغم اجتهاد الاخوه الاعضاء في توصيل الاجابه لي هداني  ربي الخالق  الي تفكيك الموضوع الي عده اسئله ثم اركبها حتي احصل علي الاحابه 
سؤالي هو 
ماهو مفهوم الخطيه وجزائها في المسيحه 
اتمني ان تكون الاجابه مدعمه باقوال للاباء الاولين او من الكتاب المقدس ان امكن


----------



## أَمَة (22 يونيو 2011)

*رد: الخطيه وجزائها في المسيحيه*




absmatic قال:


> سالت في سموضوع سابق عن الخطيه ووراثتها ولم اصل لاجابه محدده رغم اجتهاد الاخوه الاعضاء في توصيل الاجابه لي هداني ربي الخالق الي تفكيك الموضوع الي عده اسئله ثم اركبها حتي احصل علي الاحابه
> سؤالي هو
> ماهو مفهوم الخطيه وجزائها في المسيحه
> اتمني ان تكون الاجابه مدعمه باقوال للاباء الاولين او من الكتاب المقدس ان امكن


 

أخي المحترم *absmatic*

أشكرك واثني على مثابرتك والحاحك على الوصول الى فهم الخطية في المسحية مما دعاك الى فتح موضوع جديد فيها الذي تم دمجه مع الموضوع السابق لأنه لا يزال يدور حول الخطية.

بكل محبة اقول أن ليس فيما قاله الإخوة أي تعارض ولا انت غير قادر على فهم ما قالوه. الإشكال في اللغة لأنها كثيرا ما تكون قاصرة عن توصيل المعلومة بسبب سؤ فهم الكلمة أو سؤ إستعمالها وذلك لتعدد الكلمات ذات المعنى الواحد أو تعدد المعاني للكلمة الواحدة مما يسبب إختلاف في مفهوم الكلمة بين ملقنها ومستلمها من شخص الى آخر وفقا لخلفيته الثقافية والإجتماعية والبيئية.​

في موضوعك الاصلي سألت عن وراثة الخطية وقد رد البعض عليك بإسهاب على حرفية السؤال لأن في المسيحية عندما نتكلم عن وراثة الخطية يكون الكلام عن خطيئة آدم .​ 
للرد على سؤالك الجديد : ماهو مفهوم الخطيه وجزائها في المسيحبه 
​​​​​لا بد من العودة الى خطية آدم لأن لولا خطية آدم لما عرف الإنسان الخطية ولما كان موت له، وقد فهمت من مداخلاتك أنك مستنكر أن يجوز الموت على الجميع بسبب خطيئة آدم وهذا حق لك إذ أنت لم تدرك بعد مفهوم خطية آدم وأبعادها. وسأحاول أن ارد عليك بشكل مختلف بدون تغيير المضمون.​ 
وبما انك كتبت لي على الخاص مستفسرا بأدبك المعهود قررت أن اعتمد هذا الجزء من لأرد عليك واكمل في مشاركة لاحقة.

يتبع

​


----------



## أَمَة (22 يونيو 2011)

متابعة للمشاركة السابقة:
سأعطيك مثالا:
*ملك* يملك على بلاد كبيرة *وقع ضحية لحيلة عدو ماكر* *صدّق كلامه* *فسقط في أسر هذا العدو واصبح تحت سيطرته*.... سقوط المملكة وما فيها من شعب نتيجة حتمية لسقوط الملك، وليس هذا فقط بل جميع الأجيال التالية التي ستولد في هذه المملة الساقطة ستكون تحت سيطرة العدو الى أن يأتي لها *مخلص* أقوى من الملك وذريته *قادرٌ* على قهر ذلك العدو الماكر. ​
*الملك هو آدم* *والمملكة هي العالم* الذي خلقه الله لأدم كما نرى في سفر التكوين أن الله خلق كل شيء أولا وأخيرا خلق الإنسان وباركه وأعطاه سلطانا على كل المخلوقات - يعني ملك على مملكة: 

*28. وَبَارَكَهُمُ اللهُ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «اثْمِرُوا وَاكْثُرُوا وَامْلاوا الارْضَ وَاخْضِعُوهَا وَتَسَلَّطُوا عَلَى سَمَكِ الْبَحْرِ وَعَلَى طَيْرِ السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى كُلِّ حَيَوَانٍ يَدِبُّ عَلَى الارْضِ».*​ 
*هذا الملك* الذي هو *آدم* كان متمتعا بحضور الرب الإله. 
*والعدو الماكر* الذي هو *الشيطان* إغتاظ عندما رأى آدم متمعا بما فقده هو بعد أن كان ملاكا من أجمل الملائكة ولكنه تكبر بسبب جماله و سقط (_وهذا موضوع آخر لن نتطرق اليه لكي لا نتشتت_). ​ 
*سقط آدم الملك وسقطت معه مملكته *عندما صدَّق حيلة العدو الذي كذَّبَ وصية الله القائلة:​ 
17.* وَامَّا شَجَرَةُ مَعْرِفَةِ الْخَيْرِ وَالشَّرِّ فَلا تَاكُلْ مِنْهَا لانَّكَ يَوْمَ تَاكُلُ مِنْهَا مَوْتا تَمُوتُ».*http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Genesis/2​

صَدَقَ الكتاب المقدس إذ سمى الحية أحيل جميع حيوانات البرية، لأنها دست الكذب مع بعض من الحقيقة في تكذيب وصية الله: ​ 
*4. فَقَالَتِ الْحَيَّةُ لِلْمَرْاةِ: «لَنْ تَمُوتَا!*
*5. بَلِ اللهُ عَالِمٌ انَّهُ يَوْمَ تَاكُلانِ مِنْهُ تَنْفَتِحُ اعْيُنُكُمَا وَتَكُونَانِ كَاللهِ عَارِفَيْنِ الْخَيْرَ وَالشَّرَّ».*​ 
*الكذب* كان في قول الشيطان "*لَنْ تَمُوتَا*" *وبعض الحقيقة* أن اعينهما تنفتح ويكونان عارفين الخير والشر. لقد عرفا الشر بالمعصية أما معرفة الخير فكانت متواجدة لهما بوجودهما مع الرب الإله ولم يحتاجا المعصية لمعرفته. وهذه هي دائما حيل الشيطان إذ أنه يدس سموم الكذب الكبيرة في حقائق صغيرة فيصدقه الضعفاء لأن سمه يكون حلو المذاق في الأول ولكنه مر عند بلعه.

وهذا ما حصل لآدم وحواء. ظنا أنهما سيكونان مثل الله ولن يموتا = كلام حلو المذاق! ولكنهما عرفا مرارة طعمه فور وقوعهما لحيلة الشيطان إذ انفتحت أعينهما وعلما انهما عريانان واختبأ من وجه الرب:

*7. فَانْفَتَحَتْ اعْيُنُهُمَا وَعَلِمَا انَّهُمَا عُرْيَانَانِ. فَخَاطَا اوْرَاقَ تِينٍ وَصَنَعَا لانْفُسِهِمَا مَازِرَ.*
*10. فَقَالَ: «سَمِعْتُ صَوْتَكَ فِي الْجَنَّةِ فَخَشِيتُ لانِّي عُرْيَانٌ فَاخْتَبَاتُ».* 

وهكذا بدلا من أن يبقى آدم الملك في حالة النعمة مع الله ينمو ويكبر في المعرفة الإلهية فَقَدَ هذه النعمة وانفصل عن الله وصار اسيرا للشيطان لأنه سلم له إرادته في اللحظة التي صدقه.

هذا *السقوط العظيم* هو ما نسميه *الخطية الأصلية التي لولاها لما عرف الإنسان الخطية ولولا الخطية لما كان الموت، تماما مثل أصل الشجرة التي لولاها لما كانت شجرة ولما كانت فروعها. *
*سقط الإنسان من حال البرارة الى حال الخطية ولم يعد قادرا أن يستعيدها بدون تدخل الهي. *

*عدو الإنسان الأكبر هو الموت... وليس من إنسان يقدر أن يغلب الموت... جميع البشر يخطئون لأنهم مولودين بالخطية الأصلية، والموت يسودهم جيمعا. أطفال وكبار. *

التدخل الإلهي حصل *بتجسد الإله* *ليكون* *الإنسان الجديد الكامل المنزه عن أي خطية إذ لا تسود عليه الخطية الأصلية لأنه مولود بدون مشيئة رجل ومن غير زرع بشري. لذلك يكون قادرا أن يغلب الموت. *

*وقد غلب الموت فعلا بموته على الصليب وقيامته في اليوم الثالث. قام بقوة لاهوته فناسوته كان منزها عن الخطية والموت لم يقوى على إستبقائه في سلطانه.*

*غلب الموت بموته وأعطى الحياة للذين يؤمنون به.*

*سماه الكتاب المقدس المسيج بآدم الأخير وقال:*




 كورنثوس 1 الأصحاح 15 العدد 45 *هَكَذَا مَكْتُوبٌ أَيْضاً: «صَارَ آدَمُ الإِنْسَانُ الأَوَّلُ نَفْساً حَيَّةً وَآدَمُ الأَخِيرُ رُوحاً مُحْيِياً*». 

بآدم عرفنا الخطية والموت وفي المسيح حصلنا على النعمة والحياة:



 كورنثوس 1 الأصحاح 15 العدد 22 *لأَنَّهُ كَمَا فِي آدَمَ يَمُوتُ الْجَمِيعُ هَكَذَا فِي الْمَسِيحِ سَيُحْيَا الْجَمِيعُ. *

وهذا بالظبط ما قصده الكتاب بقوله:

رومية الأصحاح 5 العدد 12 *مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ كَأَنَّمَا بِإِنْسَانٍ وَاحِدٍ دَخَلَتِ الْخَطِيَّةُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ وَبِالْخَطِيَّةِ الْمَوْتُ وَهَكَذَا اجْتَازَ الْمَوْتُ إِلَى جَمِيعِ النَّاسِ إِذْ أَخْطَأَ الْجَمِيعُ. *

أخطأ الجميع لأنهم غير معصومين وهم غير معصومين لأنهم سقطوا بسقوط آدم تماما كما سقطت أجيال الملك في المثل، وكانوا هم أيضا بحاجة الى *مخلص* أقوى من الملك وذريته *قادرٌ* على قهر* الموت.* ذلك العدو الماكر. الذي أعطيته في أول المشاركة. 

*كلمة أخيرة عن الموت*
*الموت* *لم يكن* عقابا من الله بمعنى *قصاص* أو أنتقام لكرامته. الله كامل بذاته وحاشا له أن يتأثر بخطايانا.

الموت هو ننتيجة حتمية للمعصية بسبب إنفصال الإنسان عن الله فقد عقبها أي تلاها (ومن هنا جاءت كلمة عقاب) . تماما مثل الإبن الذي يرفض وصاية والده وحمايته له وينفصل عنه ويبدأ بتعاطي المخدرات السامة، بعد أن يكون أبوه الذي أحبه وخاف عليه ولم يشأ أن يفقده قد أوصاه من قبل قائلا: *يوم تبدأ بتعاطي المخدرات موتا تموت. *

هكذا كانت وصية الرب الإله أبونا السماوي *لانَّكَ يَوْمَ تَاكُلُ مِنْهَا مَوْتا تَمُوتُ».*

*بموت المسيح وقيامته غلب الموت وصار الموت للمؤمن جسر عبور للحياة الأبدية. *

*أرجو أن أكون وضحت العلاقة بين خطية آدم وخطايا الإنسان وبين خطية آدم والموت.*


----------



## The Antiochian (22 يونيو 2011)

*الخطيئة هي تشويه صورة الرب فينا ، وتشويه إنسانيتنا وطبيعتنا الإنسانية .*


----------



## absmatic (22 يونيو 2011)

لو اكتفيني بما اقتبسته لوفيتي لن انافش لاني شعرت بالاجابه قبل ان افهمها   
الافتباس الاول 



أمة قال:


> متابعة للمشاركة السابقة:
> سأعطيك مثالا:
> *ملك* يملك على بلاد كبيرة *وقع ضحية لحيلة عدو ماكر* *صدّق كلامه* *فسقط في أسر هذا العدو واصبح تحت سيطرته*.... سقوط المملكة وما فيها من شعب نتيجة حتمية لسقوط الملك، وليس هذا فقط بل جميع الأجيال التالية التي ستولد في هذه المملة الساقطة ستكون تحت سيطرة العدو الى أن يأتي لها *مخلص* أقوى من الملك وذريته *قادرٌ* على قهر ذلك العدو الماكر. ​





> هذا *السقوط العظيم* هو ما نسميه *الخطية  الأصلية التي لولاها لما عرف الإنسان الخطية ولولا الخطية لما كان الموت،  تماما مثل أصل الشجرة التي لولاها لما كانت شجرة ولما كانت فروعها. *


       الافتباس الثالث





> لموت هو ننتيجة حتمية للمعصية بسبب إنفصال الإنسان عن الله فقد عقبها أي تلاها


اخيرا لن اشكرك علي  ردك ولكني اعاتبك لتاخرك في اجابه السائلين  والانتظار  فترات طويله حتي تعطي اجابه نموذجيه مغلفه بالايمان كهذه
انهي مشاركتي في هذا الموضوع عن افتناااع تام وفهم واؤكد ان هذا السؤال كان حجر الزاويه بالنسبه لي 
واشكر الله علي  ما وصلت اليه


----------



## أَمَة (22 يونيو 2011)

absmatic قال:


> لو اكتفيني بما اقتبسته لوفيتي لن انافش لاني شعرت بالاجابه قبل ان افهمها
> الافتباس الاول
> 
> 
> ...


 

أخي المحترم *absmatic*

عتابك على الراس والعين فهو أجمل عتاب سمعته في حياتي.

لقد صدقت القول أخي! الخطيية الأصلية هي فعلا حجر عثرة للأحباء المسلمين في فهم التجسد والخلاص... وفهمها حجر الزاوية في الإيمان.

أشكر الرب على وصول الإجابة ... إيماننا بمحبته الكبيرة لك أكيد، ورجاؤنا في وصولك الى معرفة مشيئته لن يخيب.

*يغلق الموضوع*
*لتمام الرد وعدم التشتيت*​


----------

